# Not very pretty but very Tasty



## DanMcG (Dec 4, 2010)

Well thanks to Keith, aka Bassman, and his starter I made my first loaf of bread in probably more the 20 years. Like the title says not pretty but it is/was frickin delicious. I can't wait to do another batch and make a tasty AND good lookin loaf.

Thanks, Bassman!!!

Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2010)

Im jealous. Looks great


----------



## tom37 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks great, can't say that I would turn it down based on looks.

Nice work.


----------



## arnie (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks good from my front porch, I can almost smell it


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bassman got me started as well.  Great guy, and the family is loving the waffles and pancakes!  Keep up the good bread work!


----------



## rdknb (Dec 4, 2010)

bread looks great, I have starter working now for waffles in the am.  Bassman blend here too


----------



## bassman (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks good, Dan!  You must have found a warmer spot for the starter.  Keep using and replenishing it and it will continually get better.


----------

